# Herbal Tea while Breastfeeding



## hamilka (Feb 15, 2011)

Is there a good resource to look up what herbs are safe to drink in teas while breastfeeding? I received a wonderful jar of schisandra herbal tea (an infusion made from the leaves and berries). After having two cups it dawned on me that some herbs in the tea might not be safe while breastfeeding...

I got another small jar of "chocolate delight" tea and the smell of that is just killing me. But I'm waiting to try this one until I can find out what is exactly in it!

Any help or resources on teas (books, websites, etc) would be appreciated as I'm not a tea/herbal expert by any means and don't want to lose my milk supply or pass along something potentially toxic towards baby...


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

I just looked on good old Google and looked it up that way. KellyMom has a pretty thorough section on this: Herbs and Breastfeeding, and you can find loads of other websites. I know for sure KellyMom is reliable though. As for the others I found they all mostly said the same thing so I assume it was accurate.


----------

